# [Photoshop CS2] mehrere Brushes auf einmal laden



## The-God (25. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ist es möglich in Photoshop auch gleichzeitig mehrer Brushes zu laden oder muss ich jedesmal mit ... > Pinsel laden... neue Pinsel hinzufügen?

MfG


----------



## Joh (28. Juli 2005)

Wenn du mehrere Pinsel lädst, hast du doch alle in der Auswahlpalette.


----------



## greengoblin (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
bei CS2 weiss ich es jetzt nicht, aber in niedrigeren Versionen findest
Du unter > Bearbeiten > Vorgabenmanager ein Feld in dem Du die
Werkzeugspitzen komfortabel verwalten kannst. Du kannst auch mit
gedrückter shift-Taste mehrere gleichzeitig auswählen
Gruss
GG


----------



## The-God (28. Juli 2005)

Hat leider nicht funktioniert. Ich habe diesen Vorgaben-Manager gefunden leider lassen sich dort nicht mehrer Brushes über Strg oder Shift anwählen und laden.


----------



## greengoblin (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
aus den einzelnen Brushes macht man sich zuerst ein Set (mehrere).

Aber vielleicht hab ich Dich missverstanden - versuch doch mal so:
klick auf das kleine Dreieck neben der Pinsel-Miniatur (in der Leiste oben),
dann klappt die Auswahlpalette aus, da ist rechts wieder ein Dreieck,
draufklicken: Werkzeugspitzen laden > C: > Programme > Adobe >
Photoshop > Vorgaben > Werkzeugspitzen. Da  musst Du die Sets
vorher hinkopieren, wenn da noch keine sind.   
Ein gutes Tutorial findest Du HIER 
Gruss
GG


----------

